# Sourcing spare parts.



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

I have taken the plunge and bought a second hand 'Zwarte Zee' with ABS hull. She needs a good drydocking and a clean but nothing major. Plans are to re-paint the hull to show her as the 'Witte Zee' in the old L. Smit livery - not the new one.

I wonder if any of you more serious modellers can assist? Some parts are missing - the starboard forecastle railings being one. I also need to source spare anchors and by the look of both masts, the upper parts iof the foremast (from the radar table) and the after upper mast (from the monitor table). Pluis re-rig her. Oh and an accomodation ladder from the bridge deck too - basically small, fiddly bits.

Not sure of the scale. Does anyone know if Billings do spares and if so, anywhere I can get them? 

Jonty


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

what scale Jonti???neil.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

The ABS hull is 1/90 Neil - but I am afraid when I look at places like Cornwall Models and that they quote fittings in mm's - and I am lost at that! Any pointers appreciated! Some fittings like lights, a panama lead, a set of bollards in the right size....that sort of stuff.

Major items also include a forward after end tow bow - I could possible make one but I am not that confident!

She's a real beauty. Really like one I sailed on. She will need lots of TLC but she's workable and the ambition is to have her re-painted and rigged and sailing by the summer. I promised Mr. Tomcat that I'd give him a run for his money with his........!

Jonty


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not ofe' with the zwarte zee and its fittings but if you have any plans for it, email them in sections of the bits you need or drawings and I'll try to help by giving you a way of constructing and what materials to use. 
you seem very scared of scratch building, but honestly even in such small sizes it is quite simple and very cheep if you use household waste products. honestly! send them in a4 size peices in jpeg format and I'll have a look for you and tell you what to use.neil.might even have a few bits off old models that you can have. pm me for my email address.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Neil,

I've been sitting here contemplating the whole thing and I am going to have a bash. After all, why not? 

The model herself is a beaut, she loks a bit like one of my old ships so there's a motivation! Besides, you are right. Sctach building can only improve the confidence and what is a tow bow on this but a bent piece of metal>? The boats I can purchase and re-cover, the rigging I can cut away and put up again and the bits like the slightly bent aftermast can be replaced,.

Ta for the offer - I may well take you up on it but for now I am setting myself a target: Get it done!

Jonty


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

If you email me your address Jonti I can send you some past reviews that I wrote years ago for model boats and marine modelling on making certain parts for tugs and such by scratch building. no need to start bending metall at all! far easier than that. I'll foto copy them and then scan and send you one at a time on email. any other bits, just send me a drawing by email and I'll send you back an idea and what bits to use to makew up. never use metal unless I'm going to use the master for centrifugal casting. far easier ways of problem solving.neil.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Neil,

Have PM'd you - cheers!

Jonty


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Jonty 
Good on ya - try it - what's the worst that can happen after all.. 
Re your comment on scale - agree the terminology is all over the place. 
Ratios/fractions/model railroad letters/standard/metric.. etc.
One thing you might do which could be helpful is to google 'model scale' and take a look at the wikipedia site on the subject. It gives you a list of all the various scales in the model spectrum and a brief description/history of how they came to be. One thing about your model is 1:90 falls right between 1:87 (railway HO) and 1:96 (very popular marine scale) so you should have plenty choices once you come to grips with the mm's. One thing I do before opening the hobby store door is repeat to myself three times 'twenty five milimeters is almost an inch'...
Good luck with the project - I'm sure Neil will keep you on the right path. 
Cheers 
Jim Mac


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks for your vote of confidence, Jim. wish I had your optimism. did you enjoy the rest of your trip.best wishes for the new year.neil.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Cheers lads!

It is a big project but it is my project and that is what matters. I aim to have her sailing this summer, which gives me plenty of time to get things organised and to a) experiment and b) take my time!

This morning I took the plunge. I cleared all the old rigging away, took both derricks off, sliced both fore and aft upper topmasts away, took out the wiring for the nav lights - both were oversize and both wrong for a) her size and b) location of towing lights. I then cleaned both up and placed a filler into the hollows - a piece of plastic sprue from an old model kit - and replaced both masts. They are now vertical again! I also added some 1/87th scale plastic ladders to both (as per the original ship. I never thought I'd use a hacksaw and some imagination to get things right but there you go. Maybe I am learning?

Jonty


----------

